# Stimson Python Help



## Emmaa (Jun 11, 2018)

not to hijack another person's post or anything but my stimsons (Anakin) is still fairly young, about 30cm long, he's my first snake. he ate 2 days ago (a fuzzie and a pinkie) basically hasn't stopped moving since then.. he keeps trying to squish his face in between the two pieces of glass (sliding doors, locked of course) should i be concerned?


----------



## Blighty (Jun 13, 2018)

To be honest it just sounds like he may still be hungry. Perhaps try 2 fuzzies and stop using the pinkies for the next feed? He'll be on hoppers before you know it.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 13, 2018)

Make sure that your temperatures are good - around 34C warm end and whatever the cool end gets to without heating. Belly heat is by far the best for pythons, especially Antaresias, and make sure your temperatures are taken where the snake is resting. Give it at least 2 hides, one each in the warm & cool ends of the enclosure. Antaresias are also notorious escape artists - their flat skulls allow them to squeeze into (and out of) very narrow gaps. Make sure it can't get caught between the glass sheets. They are also almost totally nocturnal, so if it is very active during the day, there may be some problems with temperatures or light, or some other husbandry matter.

Jamie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 13, 2018)

Emmaa said:


> not to hijack another person's post or anything but my stimsons (Anakin) is still fairly young, about 30cm long, he's my first snake. he ate 2 days ago (a fuzzie and a pinkie) basically hasn't stopped moving since then.. he keeps trying to squish his face in between the two pieces of glass (sliding doors, locked of course) should i be concerned?


My Stimmy did this, similar sort of behaviour once about 4 months ago after a feed... was specifically manipulating his head into all sorts of weird positions, and like wedging it against and between his enclosure's decor... Upon closer inspection, I realised he was still trying to manipulate and reset his jaws after the initial dislocation and feeding process. Had it sorted within an hour though and was curled up happily asleep.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 13, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> My Stimmy did this, similar sort of behaviour once about 4 months ago after a feed... was specifically manipulating his head into all sorts of weird positions, and like wedging it against and between his enclosure's decor... Upon closer inspection, I realised he was still trying to manipulate and reset his jaws after the initial dislocation and feeding process. Had it sorted within an hour though and was curled up happily asleep.


Snakes 'reset' their jaws by yawning, not by wedging their head in between objects. I think you have mistaken this behaviour.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 13, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Snakes 'reset' their jaws by yawning not by wedging their head in between objects. I think you have mistaken this behaviour.


No mistake because he was yawning whilst doing it, that's why "on closer inspection" I noticed why he was doing it.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> No mistake because he was yawning whilst doing it, ...


Given that the snake was yawning, why did you NOT mention this? As just pointed out, this is the key indicator of a snake realigning it jaw bones. "was specifically manipulating *his head* into all sorts of weird positions" - this sounds like a snake that is suffering from a neurological disorder or damage to the neck. Also, given you were talking about its *head*, and not the jaws, “wedging it against and between his enclosure's decor” excludes any possibility of yawning. 

How is a novice keeper meant to get value out of those statements?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 14, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Given that the snake was yawning, why did you NOT mention this? As just pointed out, this is the key indicator of a snake realigning it jaw bones. "was specifically manipulating *his head* into all sorts of weird positions" - this sounds like a snake that is suffering from a neurological disorder or damage to the neck. Also, given you were talking about its *head*, and not the jaws, “wedging it against and between his enclosure's decor” excludes any possibility of yawning.
> 
> How is a novice keeper meant to get value out of those statements?


I didn't say that this was the reason the op's snake was exhibiting the behaviour, just that mine was acting *similarily,* 'one time' right after a feed and upon closer inspection (opening the semi-transparent tub) so I could view the snake clearly I realised what it was doing. ALSO, as you never witnessed my python's behaviour in person, you can't accurately comment on it... saying that it "excludes any possibility of yawning" is incorrect as the way in which he was positioning himself, yawning was very much possible hence why I watched him do it and realised what he was up to. Because the op never mentioned any yawning I figured that it's most likely not the same scenario as what my stimmy (which doesn't have a neuro disorder or neck injury) was doing. Also, 2 days non stop (as mentioned by the op) is a long time to be exhibiting the behaviour IMO.

All good.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 14, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> How is a novice keeper meant to get value out of those statements?


A novice keeper can't get value out of advice from another novice keeper. Neither of them know enough to offer valued advice, that is why they are classed as novice keepers.
[doublepost=1528926436,1528925563][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> My Stimmy did this, similar sort of behaviour once about 4 months ago after a feed... was specifically manipulating his head into all sorts of weird positions, and like wedging it against and between his enclosure's decor... Upon closer inspection, I realised he was still trying to manipulate and reset his jaws after the initial dislocation and feeding process. Had it sorted within an hour though and was curled up happily asleep.


The start of this post sure sounds to me like you are telling the OP that what their snake is doing is what your snake did, therefore it is quite possible to assume that they took your 'advice' of it just "resetting it's jaws" as the only cause of the movement.

Also we may not have witnessed your snake, but I am damn sure @Bluetongue1 and myself have witnessed quite a few more snakes in quite a few more positions than yourself and would be definitley more qualified to give an opinion sight unseen.


----------

